# hald issue ....



## Silverback (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi there,

I have installed FreeBSD v7 on my pc. I am sure that I had downloaded the stable version (my first priority is to get a 'working computer' :e). 

I have a standalone computer. Everything goes fine during installation (I did reinstall 2-3 times) but for some reason hald simply refuses to work as a result I cannot mount the cdroms or usb drives. I installed gnome (though I prefer KDE) and put 'gnome_enable=YES" and hald, dbus and also polkitd were enabled in rc.conf. Still hald refuses to work.

One cryptic message I get during bootup is "Unknown username "haldaemon" in message bus onfigration file", Still it gives me info that hald and dbus have started. But mounting cdroms and usbs is still an issue. 

Can anyone give me some pointers as to waht is missing here?

thanks for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2008)

yes, you're missing the haldaemon account. Strange, as that should have been created when installing hal.

You can add it yourself:

```
# pw groupadd haldaemon -g 560
# pw useradd haldaemon -u 560 -g 560 -d /nonexistent -s /sbin/nologin
```


----------



## tmazzotta (Dec 28, 2008)

FYI, I had the exact same problem after installing 7.0-RELEASE. Manually adding the group & user fixed the problem. THANKS!


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 28, 2008)

I've heard about that more than once. Maybe the hald port does the account creation in the make file and not in an install script, so that it breaks as a package.


----------



## Silverback (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for you help guys - hald is working  now


----------

